# Some WINE and Suyimazu success.  Need help with the next steps



## jardows (Dec 21, 2022)

I can no longer state that I have been fully unsuccessful in getting anything to run in WINE.  I'm not sure what I did different this time, but I have gotten two games to run with WINE and GOG Galaxy to run through Suyimazu.  I had completely uninstalled all WINE ports and configuration files, started over from scratch with the installed packages from Latest, and installed Suyimazu.  

The two games I got to work are ETLegacy and DeusEx GOTY (downloaded from GOG).  DeusEx is working flawlessly (so far, I didn't test too much) and ETLegacy is fully working with the exception of frequent static in the sound.  I installed the Revision mod for DeusEx, but it crashes right after it goes to the screen.

GOG Galaxy looks like it would be promising to use as my game library there is almost all older titles.  I installed it with Suyimazu without any issues, but when I attempt to download a game, it gives me a server error, without any explanation.  

Since I have never had any success running programs in WINE before, I really don't have a good idea of where to go to tweak things to improve the audio in ETLegacy or to get Revision mod for DeusEx to work.  

What I have done in the system up to this point is install emulators/wine and games/suyimazu, and ran the installer script for 32 bit wine.  ETLegacy and DeusEx were installed simply with `wine installfile.exe`.

My three issues that I want to resolve and need help with are:
1. Static in ETLegacy audio.
2. Revision Mod crashing at startup
3.  GOG Galaxy server error and not downloading any games.

Any help, guidance, or pointing in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------

